# Seiko Divers



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Know very little about them, but have taken quite a fancy to the Seiko divers (6309 and the like) especially the Pepsi bezelled versions.

There seem to be loads on ebay going for Â£50 to Â£80.

My natural inclination / prejudice would be to go for an auto, is this a good move at this price point?

Are there any to particularly go for, or avoid, or it it just a case of buying one you like the look of, because they're all pretty good?

What should I pay for the various versions?

Sorry if this has been covered before, I suspect it has, but I'm just looking for some quick guidance.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

If you can get a an auto diver for 50 - 80 and you like it, then go for it because they'll all have either a 7s26 or 7s36 in them, which though not exactly a chronometer, is still a good solid reliable movement...

Here's mine which has the 7s36 (not really a diver, more a snorkeller  )


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Andy Tims said:


> Know very little about them, but have taken quite a fancy to the Seiko divers (6309 and the like) especially the Pepsi bezelled versions.
> 
> There seem to be loads on ebay going for Â£50 to Â£80.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy

A good place to start researching the various models would be here Seiko Divers Reference half an hour

or so on here should give you a good idea of what you may or may not like.

The 6309 caliber movement has two case styles the 704* and the 729*.

The 704 has a larger cushion case and the 729 has a slimmer case similar to modern SKX models.

You would rarely find a 704* with a pepsi bezel, but the slimmer cased 729A was made with a pepsi bezel.

Alternatively the 7002 caliber divers had slimmer cases and were made after the 6309 and came with black and pepsi bezels

Here is a group shot of 7002 series divers I collected last year










The 7002's are not as popular as the 6309 cushion cased divers so should be cheaper.

You can find these all over ebay and most will be put together job's with many aftermarket parts which should get you one for the price your looking at.

All original one's are harder to spot, if original is the route you want to take then use the Divers Reference link to compare any offered for sale, and/or post a picture on here or SCWF for advice.

But for the price the vintage 6309 and 7002 caliber divers are a very robust and easy to service workhorse.

If you want go quartz, then with similar case design to the 7002 series are the 7548 quartz.

All the best in your hunting and look forward to seeing what you choose.

Regards

Derek


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

LuvWatch said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > Know very little about them, but have taken quite a fancy to the Seiko divers (6309 and the like) especially the Pepsi bezelled versions.
> ...


great post derek......

the only thing i would add to this is to be careful about buying from the bay.....almost certainly it will be shagged, with plenty of glue holding it together...the good thing is that after market parts are easily available, and theres a few (well one  ) who can sort it for you......even 6309 movts are readily available....if you know where to look


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Try some wanted ad's, my first three all came from this forum's wanted section.

7002's I love 'em, and back in 2002 I read that they would shortly increase in desireability due primarily to 6309's being snapped up and also their short production run. 2009 see's them still "cheap", definitely worth buying IMO.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

6309's are ace,

but watch out for the crystal retaining rings, they are often bust. I've several 6309 cases but the rings are proving a sod to acquire. Anyone know of a source?

Andy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

foztex said:


> 6309's are ace,
> 
> but watch out for the crystal retaining rings, they are often bust. I've several 6309 cases but the rings are proving a sod to acquire. Anyone know of a source?
> 
> Andy


 :yes:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the help so far guys?

I think a 7002 or SKX series would scratch my itch.

I'll keep an eye out on here for a nice geniune example, or if anyone has one they are thinking of selling please drop me a PM.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry - Another question - Are the Kinetics OK, or to be avoided?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

They're fine, and quite intriguing especially when they get 'woken up' after a period on inactivity.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Andy Tims said:


> Thanks for all the help so far guys?
> 
> I think a 7002 or SKX series would scratch my itch.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out on here for a nice geniune example, or if anyone has one they are thinking of selling please drop me a PM.


andy, i have one at michaels that is getting an overhaul....i'll pm you dude when its back


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> LuvWatch said:
> 
> 
> > Andy Tims said:
> ...


+1 Derek - Shawn hits the spot here too & if you read my post about the 6309 / 6105 hybrid I had created by Michael (Twickersdude) this is exactly what happened to me - My faily cheap 6309 'donor' was fubar once it was opened and had most of its insides replaced - The result of course is imho fantastic & now that the NOS 6309 movement (sourced by shawn :thumbsup has settled down it keeps excellent time - HTH ... Paul 

PS - Couldn't resist a pic - sorry!


----------

